# Cross Compiling kernel linux in FreeBSD?



## iamlinux (Feb 19, 2013)

Cross-compiling kernel linux in freebsd FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2013)

Please use as many words as necessary to describe what you are trying to achieve, and why.


----------



## sossego (Feb 20, 2013)

Cross compiling any kernel that is not the same as the host operating system- by this I mean of the same code and such- is not possible without use of an emulator or simulator. If you are sticking with the standard i386 and AMD64 kernels, then solutions such as VirtualBox and Xen would work for you. However, if you are talking about other architectures such as PPC, SPARC, ARM, etc or the 64 bit versions of these, then you will be better of using Qemu. Aurelien Jarno has a set of Qemu instances that you can use at http://www.aurel32.net .

Once you build the type of kernel that you want, along with the ramdisk, you can email it to yourself.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 20, 2013)

iamlinux said:
			
		

> Cross-compiling kernel linux in freebsd FreeBSD?



Create Jail with CentOS and compile whatever You want:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Image/Linux/CentOS55


----------

